

Facebook is Not the Problem - jacobwg
https://medium.com/the-facebook/aa065a1ecc72

======
dmschulman
If you were referring to people bashing Facebook over the content apparent on
it, you would be correct in calling it a people problem.

There are many larger issues related to the evolution of Facebook though that
are entirely at the behest of the Facebook developers, staff, and the company
as a whole. I think these platform issues (security flaws, design, poor
execution, etc) elicit more criticism than anything else, and those critical
insights are not unfounded.

